# Hyatt purchase, is this a good price?



## tamu91 (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm getting ready to make an offer on a Hyatt Beach House contract and I'd like to hear from you Hyatt experts whether this is a good buy or not, 1880 pts. contract (Wk 13) for $11,000

Thanks


----------



## Kal (Dec 5, 2007)

I like that number, but the way sales have been going it could be a bit high.


----------



## mesamirage (Dec 5, 2007)

I think that is a solid number... I would pick it up in that price range. Any banked weeks or points included?


----------



## saturn28 (Dec 5, 2007)

I purchased a 1300 point week back in September for $5500. That works out to $4.23 per point. That would work out to about $8000 for 1880 points. However, because 1880 points are more in demand you will probably have to pay more than that. If I was you I would try to get it for $10,000 max.

For $11000 you could get two 1300 point weeks, if you can find weeks for $5500,  giving you 2600 points, but the maintenance fee would be double.


----------



## tamu91 (Dec 5, 2007)

saturn28 said:


> I purchased a 1300 point week back in September for $5500. That works out to $4.23 per point. That would work out to about $8000 for 1880 points. However, because 1880 points are more in demand you will probably have to pay more than that. If I was you I would try to get it for $10,000 max.
> 
> For $11000 you could get two 1300 point weeks, if you can find weeks for $5500,  giving you 2600 points, but the maintenance fee would be double.



Haven't thought about 2 - 1,300 pt contracts but like you said, everything doubled (closing costs and maintenance fees) takes bit of luster away.

Mesamirage - no banked weeks or points but hasn't been stripped either so even steven IMO

Thanks y'all


----------



## Denise L (Dec 5, 2007)

I thought that 1880 weeks were going for $12,500-13,000. Have I missed some market threads?  $11,000 sounded low to me, like Hyatt would buy it back.  

Are there some recent data points on what Hyatt has waived versus bought back?


----------



## Kal (Dec 5, 2007)

tamu91 said:


> Haven't thought about 2 - 1,300 pt contracts ...


 
1300 point weeks are at the bottom of the barrel.  With the way the points system works you would have a difficult time reaching high-season weeks for stays.  I would definitely NOT buy a 1300 point week, much less two of them.


----------



## tamu91 (Dec 5, 2007)

Denise L said:


> I thought that 1880 weeks were going for $12,500-13,000. Have I missed some market threads?  $11,000 sounded low to me, like Hyatt would buy it back.
> 
> Are there some recent data points on what Hyatt has waived versus bought back?



That sounds about right for 1,880 pt. contracts, except at Hyatt Beach House.  I don't know why since all points are treated equal within the Hyatt system.


----------



## Kal (Dec 5, 2007)

You are correct, all points are equal, but the issue is timing.  The point in time when you receive your points significantly impacts any objectives in using the points to stay in another season.  You have to do some "what-if" planning to see how it plays out.  You can only reserve a unit if you have enough points AND those points are in HRPP or CUP.  The problem really becomes an issue when you own a low season week and want to stay in a high season week.


----------



## saturn28 (Dec 6, 2007)

If you don't need to stay at a Hyatt Resort every year you can trade into Marriott or another resort through Interval World and the problem is solved. You will be able to trade into any season at any resort other than Hyatt with 1300 points and stay in a two bedroom, one bedroom, or a guest suite depending on how many points you want to use.

However, one can still stay at most Hyatt resorts during all the seasons by staying in a smaller unit or do a 2, 3, or 4 night stay instead of 7 days.


----------



## Kal (Dec 6, 2007)

saturn28 said:


> ...However, one can still stay at most Hyatt resorts during *all the seasons* by staying in a smaller unit or do a 2, 3, or 4 night stay instead of 7 days.


 
You need to understand the program.


----------



## tamu91 (Dec 6, 2007)

saturn28 said:


> However, one can still stay at most Hyatt resorts during all the seasons by staying in a smaller unit or do a 2, 3, or 4 night stay instead of 7 days.



I believe you're correct there since less than 7 day stays takes less points.  I had looked into doing just that during Platinum season at one of the ski resorts.
Thanks for great ideas.


----------



## Carmel85 (Dec 7, 2007)

tamu91 said:


> I'm getting ready to make an offer on a Hyatt Beach House contract and I'd like to hear from you Hyatt experts whether this is a good buy or not, 1880 pts. contract (Wk 13) for $11,000
> 
> Thanks




Tamu91,

That's a great price 11k for 1880 points you might want to ask other Hyatt Beach owners what the mf's have been and other special fees?


I would always buy higher point weeks much nicer when you want to travel and you can go when you want.

Finally when hyatt brings on new resorts you will not be getting in for 1 week with 1300 points you will need at least 1880+

Either way you will enjoy hyatt good luck and almost welcome to Hyatt.


----------



## Kelsie (Dec 7, 2007)

*Hyatt Beach House*

We sold weeks 13 and 15 last year at Hyatt Beach House, 1800 points ea. for $12,500 ea.  We lost money because we had bought originally from the developer but we just wanted to sell b/c of the last Hurricanes.  As of last year Hyatt was not taking the fror, but a lot has changed since last year.  The market is soft, $11,000 is a good offer.  Good luck. kelsie


----------



## tamu91 (Dec 7, 2007)

I don't plan on traveling much down to Key West, I'm buying for points so we can trade within Hyatt but your point brings up an interesting point.  I checked the maintenace fees of Key West properties and it's in line with other HVC properties.  I would've expected it to be much higher, any explanation for this?  And if this weather pattern continues, Hurricanes in the Gulf hitting the Keys, shouldn't we expect the MF to go up?
I own DVC and the 2 properties with the highest MF are Vero Beach and Hilton Head for this very reason.


----------



## Carmel85 (Dec 7, 2007)

tamu91 said:


> I don't plan on traveling much down to Key West, I'm buying for points so we can trade within Hyatt but your point brings up an interesting point.  I checked the maintenace fees of Key West properties and it's in line with other HVC properties.  I would've expected it to be much higher, any explanation for this?  And if this weather pattern continues, Hurricanes in the Gulf hitting the Keys, shouldn't we expect the MF to go up?
> I own DVC and the 2 properties with the highest MF are Vero Beach and Hilton Head for this very reason.



I like Sedona because the Mf's are the lowest and no real weather problems.  I trade for points through out the hyatt system. DVC coming to Anaheim they have the underground already dug out and cement was starting to be pored. I wish Hyatt was in Anaheim oh well.


----------



## tamu91 (Dec 8, 2007)

I looked at Sedona as well but I just couldn't find one in my price range.  I realize MF adds up through the years but initial buy-in price was more of a factor to me to I went the Key West route.
DVC at Disneyland is suppose to open by late 2009, it's an extension to the Grand Californian which will add 200 hotel rooms along with 50 2-bdrm DVC villas.  DVC also announced a project in Hawaii.  They purchased 20 acres in Oahu and their initial plan is to have this resort open by late 2011.  I hope DVC builds it but we all know that's not an easy task.


----------



## Carmel85 (Dec 8, 2007)

tamu91 said:


> I looked at Sedona as well but I just couldn't find one in my price range.  I realize MF adds up through the years but initial buy-in price was more of a factor to me to I went the Key West route.
> DVC at Disneyland is suppose to open by late 2009, it's an extension to the Grand Californian which will add 200 hotel rooms along with 50 2-bdrm DVC villas.  DVC also announced a project in Hawaii.  They purchased 20 acres in Oahu and their initial plan is to have this resort open by late 2011.  I hope DVC builds it but we all know that's not an easy task.




What is you price range?  My best deal we bought were in Sedona. Also many of the Hyatt sales people through out the hyatt system buy in Sedona because of the MF's

DVC will be nice in Disneyland.  I do not like the location in Hawaii


----------



## bdh (Dec 8, 2007)

While $11,000 is a good price for a 1880 pt Beach House, I would be surprised if it got past ROFR.  I was shocked when they exercised ROFR on an 1880 HBH week at $14,000 - but they did.  I wouldn't believe anyone if they told me that, but I just visited the Monroe County Clerk web site and verified it.  If you want to read it for yourself , check the 10/10/2007  transfer between MIKLOSKY VICTORIA and BEACH HOUSE DEVELOPMENT PARTNERSHIP.


----------



## Kal (Dec 9, 2007)

Thanks for the update on ROFR at the Beach House.  Hyatt had been letting almost all the ROFR pass except for the 2200 point weeks and bargain giveaways.  It looks like they are back into business as usual where the buyer would have to be much better than 60% of the retail sales price to pass.  That would mean the offer would have to be better than $15K for an 1880 point week.


----------



## saturn28 (Dec 9, 2007)

bdh said:


> While $11,000 is a good price for a 1880 pt Beach House, I would be surprised if it got past ROFR.  I was shocked when they exercised ROFR on an 1880 HBH week at $14,000 - but they did.  I wouldn't believe anyone if they told me that, but I just visited the Monroe County Clerk web site and verified it.  If you want to read it for yourself , check the 10/10/2007  transfer between MIKLOSKY VICTORIA and BEACH HOUSE DEVELOPMENT PARTNERSHIP.



I am not certain that you are correct in assuming these are weeks being bought back by Hyatt because the price was too low. If you take a look at all the warranty deeds being registered to Beach House, there are some 1880 point weeks with a price of $17,000 and 1300 point weeks with a price over $8,000. I think what they are registering here are weeks that Hyatt has taken back because the owner was not paying their mortgage and the price that is recorded is the amount that owner owed at the time.


----------



## tamu91 (Dec 9, 2007)

bdh said:


> While $11,000 is a good price for a 1880 pt Beach House, I would be surprised if it got past ROFR.  I was shocked when they exercised ROFR on an 1880 HBH week at $14,000 - but they did.  I wouldn't believe anyone if they told me that, but I just visited the Monroe County Clerk web site and verified it.  If you want to read it for yourself , check the 10/10/2007  transfer between MIKLOSKY VICTORIA and BEACH HOUSE DEVELOPMENT PARTNERSHIP.



ROFR is a concern so we'll wait and see, I'm hoping the soft housing market helps in my case.  I'll post the result when I find out.

Carmel85 - I was trying to stay under $12,000 for 1880 pt contract.  I've looking at Hyatt resale for a while at comparable contract at Sedona was usually around $15K.


----------



## mesamirage (Dec 9, 2007)

Have you already submitted the ROFR approval request to Hyatt? There have been discussions on methods that are a bit creative and insure ROFR likely to pass.  If handled correctly, I don't see ROFR being part of the equation on a resale purchase price.


----------



## Kal (Dec 9, 2007)

Mesa Mirage is correct in that there are creative ways to get past ROFR.  One such method was recently an incredible success.


----------



## tamu91 (Dec 9, 2007)

Kal said:


> Mesa Mirage is correct in that there are creative ways to get past ROFR.  One such method was recently an incredible success.



Kal - sent you a PM

I just sent all the paperwork back to my realtor Friday so I'm not sure if she had a chance to present the offer to Hyatt for ROFR.  I'll send her an e-mail today to confirm.

We've owned DVC for several years and ROFR is a big deal to Disney so I'm familiar with few ways making your offer less attractive to developers.  However, I really do want this Hyatt contract to pass ROFR so please send your ideas this way


----------



## Kal (Dec 9, 2007)

I would try to get the offer back from the agent.


----------



## Carmel85 (Dec 9, 2007)

Kal said:


> I would try to get the offer back from the agent.



I agree with Kal, also just put a addendum#1 in you purchase contract.. Just make sure you and the seller both sign it. Come up with something creative kal and mesamirage can give you a few great tips.

*If there are any other Hyatt deals out there for 1880,2000 or 2200+ point plus weeks that non of you want please pass them to me in a private e-mail.  Im looking to add up too 2200+ points to my hyatt account*


----------



## bdh (Dec 10, 2007)

Saturn

While you are correct about some of the low price transfers being weeks Hyatt has pulled back from non-paying owners - however, this was not the scenario on this particular transfer.  Via the beauty of public records, you can see that the purchase price several years earlier on this particular week was less than what the Oct 2007 transfer was.


----------



## benjaminb13 (Dec 12, 2007)

tamu91 said:


> Kal - sent you a PM
> 
> I just sent all the paperwork back to my realtor Friday so I'm not sure if she had a chance to present the offer to Hyatt for ROFR.  I'll send her an e-mail today to confirm.
> 
> We've owned DVC for several years and ROFR is a big deal to Disney so I'm familiar with few ways making your offer less attractive to developers.  However, I really do want this Hyatt contract to pass ROFR so please send your ideas this way



I think you may pass ROFR- I hear Hyatt is lenient w/ points below 2000 -- Just the same it is a great deal-- 
Ususally the brokers have a good handle on it- what does yours say?


----------

